# What turns you on?



## peachfuzz40 (Oct 8, 2008)

Husbands please share with me what turns you on/off about your wives>


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Her inner strength/glow from being strong and independent. Anytime she acts sexy. When she comes on to me.

draconis


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, when she acts horny and aggressive, when she wears sexy frillies to please me 

she is already beautifull and smart


----------



## CaliJoe (Nov 16, 2008)

Biggest turn off...when I always have to initiate sax.
If I dont, she wont.
Then after I call her on it, she acts like she didnt realize that she was ignoring me, THEN she tries to have sex with me.
I dont want pity sex...I hate it.


----------



## unimaginal pain (Oct 15, 2008)

CaliJoe said:


> Biggest turn off...when I always have to initiate sax.
> If I dont, she wont.
> Then after I call her on it, she acts like she didnt realize that she was ignoring me, THEN she tries to have sex with me.
> I dont want pity sex...I hate it.



:iagree:
Just show him your interested in him! We are simple creatures!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

All of the above. plus spontaneous initiation. Biggest turn off for me is preplanning it, ie lets clean up etc. It's nice to be fresh for the other person but not as a routine. Most of us are physical touch types. You dont have to go for the home run right away but toying with us will drive most men nuts.


----------



## larryb711 (Nov 18, 2008)

My wife's beauty was the biggest turn on for me. 

As far as the emotional turn on's, I loved the way she would just look at me, and say how much she loved me and how lucky she was to have met me.


----------

